# A Video Of My Tank



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Although no one really checks this part of the forum out much lately I thought Id upload a video I took anyways









Sorry about the queality it was taken on my phone


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice! what r the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the Clown Loaches







My next tank will be a Clown loach only tank for sure


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Uno said:


> Love the Clown Loaches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love clown loaches, I believe because they stick next to eachother constantly is the reason why the cichlids dont mess with them. I would love 5 more of them but they are hard to find around here at a larger size :/


----------

